# Robin Hood GC AM AM



## Fish (Oct 27, 2015)

As above on November 19th, time TBC very soon, joining Ben (Upsidedown) and myself, anyone else fancy joining us?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 27, 2015)

How much Robin ?


----------



## Fish (Oct 27, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			How much Robin ?
		
Click to expand...

A steal at Â£20 each


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 27, 2015)

Fish said:



			A steal at Â£20 each 

Click to expand...

Count me in :thup:


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 27, 2015)

Time is 11.15 subject to confirmation from Tony the organisier, other tee times are available http://teetours.uk/robin-hood-191115

Pay on the day


----------



## Crow (Oct 27, 2015)

I fancy that, just need to check my work diary to be sure I can make it.


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 27, 2015)

Looks like team is 

Upsidedown
Fish
Liverpoolphil
Pokerjoke

I could book another 4 in at 11.42 or 11.42 to join Crow if he's free.


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 27, 2015)

Nice one course looks a picture albeit very tight.

Handicap 6 if needed.


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 28, 2015)

Can confirm tee time is 11.15

11.51 still available.


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 14, 2015)

How does this course drain.
Does anyone know its condition atm.

Will be watching the weather this week


----------



## upsidedown (Nov 16, 2015)

Just looked on website and says it's open but course closed until 2.30pm, might have been shotgun on ?

What time is everyone thinking of getting there? I'm aiming for 10.00 for bacon sarnie and coffee.


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 16, 2015)

upsidedown said:



			Just looked on website and says it's open but course closed until 2.30pm, might have been shotgun on ?

What time is everyone thinking of getting there? I'm aiming for 10.00 for bacon sarnie and coffee.
		
Click to expand...

Yes about 10.

Will be ringing them on Wed to see state of affairs.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 16, 2015)

Shall see you all about tenish :thup:


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2015)

10.00 sounds good &#128077;


----------



## Fish (Nov 18, 2015)

Dry day forecast all of tomorrow 

Pishing it down currently though but Robin Hood has confirmed to me it's had no temps to date and is playing good :thup:


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 18, 2015)

Any other day and it could have been nasty however tomorrow looks lovely.

Really struggling with my left eye though its like i'm crying all the time grrrrr.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 19, 2015)

Cheers for organising today Ben

Shame about the unexpected weather 

Course is a nice layout but tees ruined with the rain - greens were very nice 

Not great scoring but an enjoyable day out in good company and another new forum member met - 

Ben is a solid ball striker - some cracking iron shots


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 19, 2015)

Echo Phils comments thx Ben much appreciated.

Great to see the guys again and I think they would all agree my shoulders should be aching its not easy carrying a whole team.

Also great news the driver was working a treat.


----------



## upsidedown (Nov 19, 2015)

Shame about the weather and the very soggy fairways but that didn't dampen the spirits , well not on the first tee anyway 

Good to catch up with Tony and Robin again and to meet Phil, he played well and kept us in the hunt all the way round making some great up and downs .

Tony took the prize for drive of the day on the 12th, forum distance for sure :thup:

Robin got the driver working and hit some great baby draws.

I struggled on the greens , knew they were quick despite the rain but with the standing water just couldn't hit it soft enough, fair to say raced a few past 

All in all very enjoyable day and would like to play there in the Summer one day


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 19, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Echo Phils comments thx Ben much appreciated.

Great to see the guys again and I think they would all agree my shoulders should be aching its not easy carrying a whole team.

Also great news the driver was working a treat.
		
Click to expand...

You must be shattered mate - tiring carrying three people - monster drive on the 12th


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 19, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You must be shattered mate - tiring carrying three people - monster drive on the 12th 

Click to expand...

Least mine was still in play


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 19, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Least mine was still in play

Click to expand...

Believe we got the same score on the hole despite mine going OOB


----------



## upsidedown (Nov 19, 2015)

Believe some muppet 3 putted on that hole for same score too


----------



## Fish (Nov 20, 2015)

Echo all the sentiments, if it wasn't for the company of Ben, Tony & Phil it could have felt much longer than it was, especially when the forecast was totally dry all day only for it to be totally the opposite and the heavens open on the 1st and for us to be behind a 4-ball of Cat4 women, at least I was home in 25 minutes :smirk:



Liverpoolphil said:



			Course is a nice layout but tees ruined with the rain - greens were very nice
		
Click to expand...

Some very wet tee,s very soft underfoot, that was a lot of unexpected rain on top of what we've had over the last few days, disappointing ground conditions but not surprising. 



pokerjoke said:



			Great to see the guys again and I *think they would all agree my shoulders should be aching its not easy carrying a whole team*.

Also great news the driver was working a treat.
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was from all the bending down picking your ball up from in the bushes & trees 



upsidedown said:



			Tony took the prize for drive of the day on the 12th, forum distance for sure :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Oh yeah, a good 12 yards, and that's being kind, but more importantly, is that the Red blocks I can see upfront 






Liverpoolphil said:



			You must be shattered mate - tiring carrying three people - monster drive on the 12th 

Click to expand...




pokerjoke said:



			Least mine was still in play

Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			Believe we got the same score on the hole despite mine going OOB 

Click to expand...




upsidedown said:



			Believe some muppet 3 putted on that hole for same score too 

Click to expand...

Yep, only Phil lost his, a couple of 3-putts let Tony on the card for the 2nd time 

It was tough to get a feel for the greens, they still rolled fast & true but the flash heavy rain for a couple of hours meant sometimes they held up a little then released quickly again, if you went for them you went 6ft past if you hesitated to roll up they stopped 6ft short, frustrating!

It's a great course in the summer, as most are around that area but they don't hold up too well in the winter, especially with the amount of unprecedented rain we've endured, but that's parkland golf courses for you.

It took me a few holes to get the driver going but once I did I was generally pleased, the new clubs are going to take the whole winter to get used to, they are so much lighter than my Mizzies but when I do get hold of a decent strike it feels beautiful, these muddy wet conditions don't help that process so a few heathland courses over the winter will be where I'm heading to keep playing.

2016YOTF


----------

